# Wader Jacket?



## JUSTO & BELLA (Apr 16, 2008)

WHAT WOULD BE A GOOD WADING JACKET FOR ABOUT $100  CABELAS , NORTHERN FLIGHT JACKET SEEMS TO BE GOOD AS WELL AS BASS PRO SHOPS, REDHEAD WADING JACKET. WHATS YALL OPINION?:huh


VOTING BALLOTS SHOULD HAVE A "NONE OF THE ABOVE" OPTION


----------



## Jrocket (May 31, 2008)

DRAKE or McCALISTERS check out both online at Macks Prarie Wings


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 31, 2008)

Drake.


----------



## Nitro (May 31, 2008)

Drake and McAlister are both good brands. 

For $100.00 your choices are limited.

I own some McAlister waxed canvas gear that is over 20 years old and is still in good condition...

The only Waterfowling gear I own that has been 100% waterproof is from Browning and Cabela's if that helps.


----------



## QUACKHEAD (May 31, 2008)

X2 for Drake


----------



## Timberchicken (May 31, 2008)

Herter's has a good 4 in 1 wader jacket under $100. Waterproof just not silent. herters.com i think....


----------



## Hogtown (Jun 11, 2008)

As was stated above, for $100 you have limited choices. If you are willing to go a touch higher I have always had excellent service from either Patagonia or Filson.


----------



## EnglishRedNeck (Jun 11, 2008)

I love my DU whitewater, rainguard rhino tuff. It is TOASTY on those cold January mornings The bibs are nice and they're great for early/late season fishing too.


----------



## C Cape (Jun 21, 2008)

Might want to check out gamehide's apparel.  They carry it at the sports center in Perry and it's good stuff especially for the $$$.


----------



## clent586 (Jun 22, 2008)

Don't waste any $ on BPS waterfowl gear.


----------



## slightly grayling (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't know anything about them, but I did see a hodgman at the Sportsmans Guide for around $50.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 24, 2008)

Drake.  Catch them on sale at Cabela's and you can get them at a decent price.


----------



## Goat (Jul 15, 2008)

ll bean


----------



## tinytim (Jul 15, 2008)

DRAKE....enough said.


----------



## JBax26 (Jul 15, 2008)

Drake.  BP carries them


----------

